# Sticky  New member says hello. Looking for lost instructions.



## Mac lanagan

Hi all. New guy here. Wondering if anyone can help. I'm 95% thru completing the Revell 1:72 Type IV C U505 late model sub kit and, due to moving, have sadly lost the instructions as well as some rudder parts and a deck gun. Does anyone still those instructions they'd be willing to sell me? I'd be glad to make it worth your while. Many thx! Mac.


----------



## D.W.Hot Wheels

Hello


----------



## LGFugate

https://www.scalemates.com/products/img/2/6/3/176263-96-instructions.pdf


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

D.W.Hot Wheels said:


> Hello


Welcome to hobbytalk!


----------



## LGFugate

Sorry, forgot my manners! Welcome! Anytime you need a kit's instructions, try www.scalemates.com. They have a LOT of kits, old and new, documented. It's really fascinating reading. Most kits show a history of their production runs and even photos of their box art.

Larry


----------



## irishtrek

LGFugate said:


> Sorry, forgot my manners! Welcome! Anytime you need a kit's instructions, try www.scalemates.com. They have a LOT of kits, old and new, documented. It's really fascinating reading. Most kits show a history of their production runs and even photos of their box art.
> 
> Larry


But they don't always have instructions, but in this case they do have them.


----------

